# who wants to get hitched?



## Matt Derrick

So I just wanted to put it out there that I'm really interested in getting married for dual citizenship somewhere. Ideally it would be a country that would enable me to travel in other places around europe.

What i'm kinda thinking in the very very (10 years from now-ish) future i'd like to get a camper van and spend the second half of my life driving around exploring europe the same way i did the usa...

of course i'll be keeping my usa citizenship, so i guess the trade would be that you'd get citizenship in the usa... so yeah, just throwing that out there in case anyone is interested!


----------



## MolotovMocktail

I don't know about how it works in Europe but I've heard that in the US they're super strict on "green card marriages" and may require you to provide proof that you're actually getting married out of love and not for citizenship. Here's a list of things they want for proof. So you should either find someone you actually want to be married to or start making counterfeit love letters and Christmas cards.


----------



## Matt Derrick

i have no problem doing those things, and i know it's quite a process to go through, but i think it would be worth it, i just gotta find someone else that's interested in doing the same thing.


----------



## Odin

Dude good luck. 

Know anyone/hear of anyone thats made this kinda deal work before?

It's Not a bad idea actually... 

I don't mind chicks swearing at me in a foreign language. ::woot::


----------



## Mankini

Odin said:


> Dude good luck.
> 
> Know anyone/hear of anyone thats made this kinda deal work before?
> 
> It's Not a bad idea actually...
> 
> I don't mind chicks swearing at me in a foreign language. ::woot::



My Girl: "Perrrrrrrkele Satana Jevlar Jenkki!!!!!" J/K She never really swears at me. Grumbles occasionally. But no dirties.


----------



## landpirate

i have a few friends here that have married foreigners to get them their visas. Australians, Canadians , South Africans and Americans. The UK requires all the same shit as the USA does in terms of proof and I believe you have to stay "married" for at least 5 years in order for the other person to get leave to stay in the country. I don't think you automatically get citizenship unless you apply for it after the five years. Its £1000 to get a passport once you pass the test!

I dunno, I think from your point of view a there's a lot to be gained as a European passport is a great thing, as you can go anywhere in Europe and live there indefinitely however, the other person would have to really want an American passport as the US is the only place it's gaining access to. Its going to cost a fair bit of cash too as you need to show that you've spent time together. I'm sure there is definitely someone out there willing to get involved. 

I'll have a chat with my mate, she is married to an american for reasons other than Love! i'll see how she went about it and let you know any useful info.


----------



## Durp

This would be a lot easier if you were trying to explore mother russia.


----------



## lone wolf

damn Matt, i was about to buy you a beer and tell you 100 reasons why you shouldn't but i don't have any advice if you doing it for dual citizenship.
personally i think the 1% should go hideout in their bomb shelters and let the rest of us roam this earth the way we were intended.


----------



## Kim Chee

U.S. Citizenship is in demand. You should have no problem. If you're lucky, you can just fall in love later. Hopefully, your spouse has great website administration and fellatio mastery.


----------



## japanarchist

Funny I was just talking to a friend from europe about this last week. I'm interested in doing this as well, although it would probably be a last resort option if nothing else worked out for me. Matt would you consider making this thread sticky? This could kinda be like the meet up board for those who are trying to gain citizanship lol.


----------



## Tude

<backs out of this thread quickly!!!> did it done it won't do it again heehehehe RUNS!!


----------



## angerisagift

@Matt Derrick like a mail order bride????


----------



## Matt Derrick

angerisagift said:


> @Matt Derrick like a mail order bride????



maybe? but without the bad parts.



landpirate said:


> I'll have a chat with my mate, she is married to an american for reasons other than Love! i'll see how she went about it and let you know any useful info.



i'd sure appreciate it!


----------



## ATX

I'm guessing Canada doesn't count?


----------



## angerisagift

ATX said:


> I'm guessing Canada doesn't count?


LOL USA North


----------



## uniparemassilmas

It is really complicated. For some countries marriage does not change anything, it would still be hard to get papers. If you just want to travel in Europe, you can travel there for 90 days, then get out of Schengen area, and then get back. It is 100% not sure it will work like this, but I know a guy who have done it. If you actually want to get citizenship you need to get resident there as well. And some countries dont allow to have double citizens, I think. 
Also, do you know that if something happens with one of you (death, for example), then probably by law husband / wife would be the one who have to deal with everything, what has been left behind. Do you want to give anyone / take to yourself this responsibilty? Difficult topic, I would say.

Although I dont see nothing wrong with that. Just need to be 100% sure you know what you are doing.


----------



## Kimpacolypse89

I had been thinking the same thing, except more so for Canadian or Mexican citizenship... Let me know how it works out.


----------



## Kim Chee

Not every country offers the opportunity of dual citizenship:
http://www.immihelp.com/citizenship/dual-citizenship-recognize-countries.html

Also, Homeland Security investigates these kinds of things. If I wanted a foreign wife for purposes of citizenship I'm not sure if I'd make a thread about it.


----------



## Odin

7xMichael said:


> U.S. Citizenship is in demand. You should have no problem. If you're lucky, you can just fall in love later.


----------



## Rob Nothing

maybe there's an app for that


----------



## Joe Btfsplk

Be sneaky and try the gay marriage avenue. Find an overseas male, agree to a business deal of no children, then divorce. No prisoners.


----------



## deleted17310

okay here's the thing about okay here's the thing about getting hitched for citizenship Immigration and Naturalization Services has been doing this shit for a long time they know the tricks you actually have to live with this person at least to give them your citizenship in the US you're going to be interviewed you both need to know what you had for dinner three nights ago because at the same time and someone is asking you someone that is asking her the same question in another room what color is her toothbrush? What was her childhood best friend's name? It's all sorts of stuff like that they're asking that being said I am very interested in selling my American citizenship to a foreigner who would like to join the club I've already been married once and it disillusioned with the whole concept so my hand in marriage is up for sale to the highest bidder so to fatima, ling wa, svetlana, and niese njunga. Will you marry me (and buy me a small rv, nothing too fancy but a decent model somewhere in the 10,000 dollar range) then I can go on a honeymoon and you can swear to protect a country than untill just now hated you and wanted you thrown out


----------



## Matt Derrick

dontpanic said:


> okay here's the thing about okay here's the thing about getting hitched for citizenship Immigration and Naturalization Services has been doing this shit for a long time they know the tricks you actually have to live with this person at least to give them your citizenship in the US you're going to be interviewed you both need to know what you had for dinner three nights ago because at the same time and someone is asking you someone that is asking her the same question in another room what color is her toothbrush? What was her childhood best friend's name? It's all sorts of stuff like that they're asking that being said I am very interested in selling my American citizenship to a foreigner who would like to join the club I've already been married once and it disillusioned with the whole concept so my hand in marriage is up for sale to the highest bidder so to fatima, ling wa, svetlana, and niese njunga. Will you marry me (and buy me a small rv, nothing too fancy but a decent model somewhere in the 10,000 dollar range) then I can go on a honeymoon and you can swear to protect a country than untill just now hated you and wanted you thrown out



i think you picked the wrong week to stop doing methamphetamine.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

My mom has her UK citizenship maybe youcan convince her


----------



## Matt Derrick

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> My mom has her UK citizenship maybe youcan convince her



would that mean i could be your dad for realsies?


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

Matt Derrick said:


> would that mean i could be your dad for realsies?


Holy shit! That would be fucking crazy


----------



## Odin

Pappy Derrick???

...crowd fund the wedding and hold it at slab city!


----------



## roughdraft

this is an interesting topic

i had an opportunity like this recently that i decided against

still i have been thinking about how i could have hopped on it


----------



## Gypsybones

Stp citizenship marriage trade? I'm in!

@Matt Derrick, do up an application and I'll fill that shit out. I'm all for expatriateing, but some how i think Europe might be a hard nut-to-crack, with all the Trumpites and what not. I'm thinking less folks are willing to come here.


----------

